# Official 2012 Evart Cookout Thread



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Well, its that time of year again. Time to start thinking about our honored tradition of leaving the mountains, heading down to the village to eat, drink, trade, drink, tell lies, drink, meet new friends and generally make enough summer memories together to last another trapping season.

I have stepped up to the plate this year to help organize in order to give the previous hosts a chance to sit back and tell better, more elaborate lies without worrying about who is burning the weenies.

So, starting this Friday and continuing each week after that I will be providing an updated list of items donated by people on this website, Trapperman, MTPCA website and it's facebook page. 

Wiggler, are you gonna continue to be the bartender? 

Are we gonna have any chili contests or cook offs this year?

If anyone has an opportunity to get some succulent ADC beaver meat between now and then, Melinda and I would love to have a best beaver medallion cook off. 

What else would you guys like this year?




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## seaarkshooterwife (Nov 12, 2009)

Beaver! I want beaver!!!! Honey, I will duel with you anyday over beaver. I have a feeling you will like my beaver better anyhow.....challenged ready! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mitch h (Sep 5, 2009)

seaarkshooterwife said:


> Beaver! I want beaver!!!! Honey, I will duel with you anyday over beaver. I have a feeling you will like my beaver better anyhow.....challenged ready!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


WOW!!!!! Im just saying!!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

mitch h said:


> WOW!!!!! Im just saying!!!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Those were my thoughts also, Mitch. Lol

Beaver...the wife's other ..., I mean other white meat.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

seaarkshooterwife said:


> Beaver! I want beaver!!!! Honey, I will duel with you anyday over beaver. I have a feeling you will like my beaver better anyhow.....challenged ready!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Challenge accepted...... Can we see some pic's first though?


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

William H Bonney said:


> Challenge accepted...... Can we see some pic's first though?


 Someone may have to put up a trail cam first and see what shows up. Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Seaarkshooter said:


> Someone may have to put up a trail cam first and see what shows up. Lol
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


:lol: Let's just hope the beaver isn't in it's nocturnal pattern yet, either that or I hope you have a good flash on that cam... :lol:


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Is beaver considered Red meat or white meat or somewhere in between?


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

hillbillie said:


> Is beaver considered Red meat or white meat or somewhere in between?


It "taint" either, I suppose. :lol:

If this is any indication of how the cookout is going to be, we're gonna have a blast! Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

ROFLMAO!!!!! ........................Still ROFLMAO!!!!!
What a way to start my morning. Thanks guys.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

It sounds like the beaver is covered,:lol: so last year I helped cook fish:corkysm55 and brought a fryer. I had a blast and so far plan on being there for the duration(camping) and would love to help again if y'all will have me!! Dan/ Feedinggrounds


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Anybody else notice that "Visitor's" To Seaarkshooters wifes profile page has quadrupled in the last 2 days? :lol:


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Awesome Dan! That was some fish last year too. Welcome aboard! (again) 

I will add you to the list. 

Fish again then?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

William H Bonney said:


> Anybody else notice that "Visitor's" To Seaarkshooters wifes profile page has quadrupled in the last 2 days? :lol:


Lol. What woman doesn't like a little attention?!

I don't think she realized what attention she would be getting when she wrote that though. Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

This is the starting list of basic things needed that I will add to as suggestions and donations come in and the weeks roll on. Any :help: is :Welcome: and any new :idea: are appreciated too! Time to sign up and the first one to do so gets first dibs on whatever Wiggler leaves behind this year! :evil:


fish
burgers (buns)
brats (buns)
venison
waffle fries/french fries
roasted potatoes 
corn
tomatos
coleslaw
salads
beans
dessert


oil (if we have fish or fries)
some pop, lemonade, sweet tea
plates
napkins
utensils
foil
garbage bags

one of those tents with no sides on it 
fish/corn cookers frying pots and burners
a couple of grills (3-5)
tables


----------



## Velgang (Jan 17, 2004)

Put me down for some brats, foil and pop.

p.s. I dont think I want anything if wiggler left it behind!!!

Joe


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

Last year I brought some potato salad, will do again this year. I have a 12x20 tent. I think my sister-in-law used for an open house. I'll try to track it down.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

I'll bring all the fish I can, but last year others brought some catfish and perch which was great. we prob. couldn't have too much. those foil pans were an important item along with rolls of paper towels, of course Ed seemed to go through a lot of T-shirts. Also I'll bring whatever veggies my garden will give, last year it was good for cukes and tomatoes.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

WOW!! i just jumped over here and the food is flying already... :lol: i will bar tend.. but i will need to see ID's. especially from the beavers in the bunch.. they are a sly group. :gaga: :corkysm55 i have not decided what im bringing or WHO im bringing.. my little women doesnt like the smells at the trappers convention... so i will be alone again.. unless Ed trys to get me to camp out with him again...  as we get closer to "fun time" i will have a better understanding of what i need to be responsible for. As for all the stuff i "forgot" last year... I will remember this year!!! :help:


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Boy your up and at it today...


----------

